# Coil Building Withdrawal Symptoms



## Andre (26/1/14)

Day 16 with the same wick (XC-132 ceramic wick) and coil. Still looking good and wicking champion. A dry burn every second day. This wick can take a lot of heat - notice how white it burns on the sides of the coil. Now my problem is I am itching to build a coil.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (26/1/14)

Wow @Matthee. Impressive. That sounds like it was made just for me!

Where does one get that wick?


----------



## Andre (26/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Wow @Matthee. Impressive. That sounds like it was made just for me!
> 
> Where does one get that wick?


Only people stocking it are sngvapor (http://sngvapor.com/RBA/XC132). They do not export to us. So, as an experiment, I tried www.myus.com. 7 pieces of wick at 12 inches each costs $54.18 (insured and shipped to my MyUS address). Adding the costs of MyUs for shipping and FedEx South Africa worked out to a final cost (using R10 to the dollar) of R236.50 per 12 inch piece of wick! Too expensive, but the ceramic wick works wonderful. Hopefully it will become more generally available in the not too distant future.


----------



## Silver (26/1/14)

Wow, great that you got it though and that its working so well for you.


----------



## fred1sa (26/1/14)

Wow, that is a complicated order!
Almost ordered the same colour Reo, changed it to the blue metallic with black wrinkle. Hopefully will arrive this coming week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/14)

fred1sa said:


> Wow, that is a complicated order!
> Almost ordered the same colour Reo, changed it to the blue metallic with black wrinkle. Hopefully will arrive this coming week.


Can't wait to hear the first impressions from the new group of Reonauts. The waiting is the worst part - hang in there.


----------



## RIEFY (26/1/14)

my 1st one is still not in sa 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tornalca (12/2/14)

Is there a support group for these symptoms? I haven't built a coil for 2 weeks. Just rewicking does not cut it any more. 

Note to self : get more RBA's and RDA's

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> Is there a support group for these symptoms? I haven't built a coil for 2 weeks. Just rewicking does not cut it any more.
> 
> Note to self : get more RBA's and RDA's
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Yeah, we need that. I gave up on the ceramic wick after a month and built coils again, sommer started with a triple twisted one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/14)

How was the ceramic wick @Matthee? How would you rate it in the wick pecking order?


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> How was the ceramic wick @Matthee? How would you rate it in the wick pecking order?


For me the flavour and throat hit was just a tad muted. But it vaped the same from day 1 to day 30, with some dry burning in between. At 30 days, when I touched the wick to recoil because one coil gave up, it just fell apart. It is convenient if you go on a trip for instance and do not want to bother with coiling/wicking. But certainly not worth the price I paid. Will keep the rest for trips.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Ok thanks - so I assume cotton is still the number 1 wick for you?


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Ok thanks - so I assume cotton is still the number 1 wick for you?


Actually I had been using silica and ekowool mostly before I tried the ceramic. Cotton, which I started with, did not work for me. BUT, have now discovered triple twisted coils and find cotton is perfect in there, so am now using more cotton again (but I must boil it well first and still live with the first 3 or 4 old sock toots), but also still silica and ekowool.


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

... and now bamboo...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/14)

Silver said:


> ... and now bamboo...


Hectic, the life of a vaper, hey. Mods, atomizers, coils, wicks, juices,...who would ever want to smoke again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

Indeed!
But brilliant - and so much fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

